# Key-Geschenke aus Lower Saxony



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Mai 2016)

Im Angebot

*The Witcher -Enhanced Edition -* gog.com / Code (PC)

*BF3 Premium Mitgliedschaft *(PC) : Alle 5 Erweiterungen mit früherem Zugang zu zukünftigen Erweiterungen, exklusives ACB-90-Messer als Ingame Objekt, Doppel-XP-Wochenenden,schnellere Verbesserung der Fähigkeiten und mehr ( so ist der beschrieben)...wohl gemerkt, das Hauptspiel ist nicht enthalten.

*BF4 Erweiterung* (XBOX 360) China Rising


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2016)

Moinsen,
würde mich für BF3 PM interessieren, falls noch da.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> würde mich für BF3 PM interessieren, falls noch da.



Der früher Vogel fängt den Wurm...damit wäre die BF3 PM weg.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## djphilzen (16. Mai 2016)

Ist der Witcher-Key noch zu haben?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Mai 2016)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Ist der Witcher-Key noch zu haben?



Du hast Post


----------



## djphilzen (17. Mai 2016)

Juhu, vielen Dank, dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Oktober 2017)

Okay, kein Key...ABER ein "Geschenk". Wer ein Gehäuse ( ThermalTake Soprano) braucht, kann sich vormerken lassen. Müsste nur noch antesten, ob die beiden 12 cm Lüfter noch in Ordnung sind.
Den Versand  ( IBAN) würde ich mir gerne erstatten lassen. Das Gehäuse bleibt natürlich for free.

https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/thermaltake-soprano-silber-vb1000sns-a136515.html


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. November 2017)

Weil heute Sonntag ist...

*Total War Shogun 2* Das Hauptspiel natürlich


----------



## Toshii (12. November 2017)

Oiii Sensei, würde gerne das Katana schwingen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. November 2017)

Toshii schrieb:


> Oiii Sensei, würde gerne das Katana schwingen



 Du hast gefalteten Stahl in deinem Postfach - damit ist der Key weg


----------



## Toshii (12. November 2017)

Domo arigato! Hat wunderbar geklappt - versüßt mir den Sonntag!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. Dezember 2017)

Guten Morgen !

Dank  *Nuka-Cola* bin ich bereits für den Rest meines Lebens gezeichnet.

Der Key für *Fallout New Vegas* geht also an euch. ( *Stammpersonal only/ FSK*)


----------



## Toshii (16. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn es sonst keiner haben möchte - ich würde mich darüber freuen (habs noch nicht in meiner Steam-Bibliothek).

Bin übrigens "stammiger" als es mein derzeitiges Profil erahnen lässt, mein Stammprofil von 2004 mit ein paar hundert Beiträgen ist nicht mehr erreichbar gewesen, nachdem ich das Passwort vergessen hatte und die Email der Anmeldung nicht mehr existiert...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Dezember 2017)

Toshii schrieb:


> Also wenn es sonst keiner haben möchte - ich würde mich darüber freuen (habs noch nicht in meiner Steam-Bibliothek).
> 
> Bin übrigens "stammiger" als es mein derzeitiges Profil erahnen lässt, mein Stammprofil von 2004 mit ein paar hundert Beiträgen ist nicht mehr erreichbar gewesen, nachdem ich das Passwort vergessen hatte und die Email der Anmeldung nicht mehr existiert...



bekommen wir hin. bin aber erst sonntag wieder zurueck.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Dezember 2017)

So, alle Pflichten sind erfüllt. Der Key ist weg.


----------



## Toshii (20. Dezember 2017)

Habe den Code gerade eingelöst und alles hat wunderbar geklappt. Vielen lieben Dank für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## Rdrk710 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich bin zwar nicht aus Lower Saxony, würde aber diesen Thread trotzdem mal nutzen, um ein paar Keys zu verteilen:

*- Killing Floor*
- Killing FLoor 2
*- IL-2 Sturmovik: 1946 *
- Call to Arms Full Edition 

Wer Interesse hat, hier melden, und wer zu erst kommt mahlt zu erst


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Wäre an Call to Arms interessiert.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2018)

Ich wäre an Killing Floor 2 interessiert, habe den ersten und der hat schon gut Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Rdrk710 (10. Januar 2018)

Keys sind raus.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Super 1000 Thx.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2018)

Herzlichen Dank! Super Aktion.


----------



## Endamon (12. Januar 2018)

Wäre

Killing Floor

noch zu haben?


----------



## Rdrk710 (14. Januar 2018)

Endamon schrieb:


> Wäre
> 
> Killing Floor
> 
> noch zu haben?



Jo, noch da? Dann gibts gleich ne PN falls noch Interesse besteht


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2018)

Würde gerne mal wieder einen Flight-Sim spielen anstatt im Weltraum rumzukurven. 
Also wenn IL noch zu haben wäre...


----------



## Endamon (14. Januar 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Jo, noch da? Dann gibts gleich ne PN falls noch Interesse besteht




Ja, in der PN steht nur ein Zitat von diesem Beitrag. Interesse besteht noch.


----------



## Rdrk710 (14. Januar 2018)

PNs sind raus 

Bitte lasst mich noch wissen, ob alles geklappt hat ... Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Endamon (14. Januar 2018)

Hat alles geklappt.


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2018)

Hat funktioniert.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Juni 2018)

Just Cause 2

Könnte allerdings bis Sonntag (spaet) dauern, bin auf Kurzurlaub


----------



## Toshii (16. Juni 2018)

Habe ich noch nicht in einer Steam-Sammlung und würde mich freuen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Juni 2018)

Der key ist weg. Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Toshii (19. Juni 2018)

Aktivieren hat geklappt, vielen lieben Dank für die Aktion !


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. November 2018)

SNIPER - GHOST WARRIOR ( Gold Edition )

Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre sein, ansonsten ist der Key von meiner Seite aus als"unprotected" anzusehen.


----------



## MrFob (15. November 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> SNIPER - GHOST WARRIOR ( Gold Edition )
> 
> Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre sein, ansonsten ist der Key von meiner Seite aus als"unprotected" anzusehen.


Oh, campen ist cool.  Da wuerde ich mich anmelden!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, campen ist cool.  Da wuerde ich mich anmelden!


Haha, mit Campen ist nicht. Warts ab, ist kein so leichter Brocken. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. November 2018)

So, der Key ist weg. Viel Vergnügen beim "Campen"


----------



## MrFob (15. November 2018)

Super, Aktivierung hat einwandfrei geklappt. Na dann werde ich mich heute Abend mal selbst eines besseren belehren. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. Februar 2021)

So, habe bei Aufräumarbeiten festgestellt, dass ich hier zwei boxed Versionen Standard/ Complete von GTA IV besitze.
Beim Einlösen des Standardkeys wurden mir allerdings die Complete Edition zugedacht.
Somit ist *WAHRSCHEINLICH* der Key für die* Complete Edition ( GTA IV / Ballad of Gay Tony / The Lost and Damned )* zu haben. *Einlösbar im Rockstar Game Launcher*.
Nur Stammpersonal / Mods etc.
Details ggf. per PN.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (11. Februar 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> So, habe bei Aufräumarbeiten festgestellt, dass ich hier zwei boxed Versionen Standard/ Complete von GTA IV besitze.
> Beim Einlösen des Standardkeys wurden mir allerdings die Complete Edition zugedacht.
> Somit ist *WAHRSCHEINLICH* der Key für die* Complete Edition ( GTA IV / Ballad of Gay Tony / The Lost and Damned )* zu haben. *Einlösbar im Rockstar Game Launcher*.
> Nur Stammpersonal / Mods etc.
> Details ggf. per PN.


Wenn der Key noch verfügbar ist würde ich ihn gerne nehmen, wenn es sich um die PC-Version handelt.

Wenn du auch die Schachtel des Spiels nicht benötigst wäre ich auch an der interessiert.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. Februar 2021)

Okay, hast Post. Viel Glück  Das mit der Box regeln wir hinter den Kulissen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Dezember 2021)

Dishonored - Der Tod des Outsiders ( PCGames Key/ Gamesplanet)

Ist natürlich ein Standalone -  Add-on, das Hauptspiel benötigt ihr also* nicht*.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Dezember 2021)

Ist vielleicht im Weihnachtstrubel untergegangen. Der obige Key ist noch da  Letzte Chance, sonst beißt der Outsider woanders ins Gras...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. August 2022)

*Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY*

Tippe mal, dass der Key ( STEAM ) noch gültig ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. August 2022)

Finaler Bump fuer den Batman Key. Sonst wandert der morgen handschriftlich notiert in den Buecherschrank


----------



## MichaelG (21. August 2022)

Wenn ich das Spiel nicht schon hätte...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. September 2022)

Persönlich habe ich ja herrliche Erinnerungen an diesen Titel.  Wer mal herausfinden möchte was Gymkahna ist und was das ggf. mit einem macht, kann das in der...

*DIRT 3 Complete Edition...*in Erfahrung bringen.


----------

